# Davis Vegetable Pain Killer



## cumberlandbr (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi All:

Hope I posted this in the right place, I'm not sure if this is pre or post 1900.  I found this recently on a beach.  I've searched google images and ebay for this bottle.  There are lots of these around, but I couldn't find one that has the same front with "Davis" written straight in a large depressed square.

It also has the numbers 112 8 on the bottom of the bottle.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 12, 2018)

Pre-1900.

Jim G


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi there,
This is a pretty scarce variant of a super common bottle.  There were so many glass factories making these the variants are quite numerous.  I just bought one like yours off ebay.  I paid $10 for it, which is pretty expensive for a Davis bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 14, 2018)

Here's my Davis... very similar. Found in an 1880s–90s site.


----------



## cumberlandbr (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks very much for the info!


----------

